# For my budget,it`s a HTIB but.....



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys...As I said before money is an issue right now...I`m thinking of purchasing the Onkyo HT-S7409 for $469 from Newegg...I know it`s an HTIB but it has the TX-NR609 for a receiver...I think it sounds like a deal just to get me going...I will then buy speakers over time when the cash becomes available...What are your thoughts...Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Guess its not a bad deal. Problem I see is it has no preouts so you cant add more power later when you upgrade speakers and that extra power might be needed


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 609 was benched tested to output a true 85watts all channels driven and unless your driving really inefficient speakers it will do just fine at reaching good levels.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd say for an entry level set-up it's a pretty good way to go.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Pretty tough to argue as the 609 even Refurbished costs around $300 on its own. Therefore, it would be impossible to do much in terms of Speakers for $169. I would still personally get something like the 609 and a pair of Klipsch Icon W-14's for $199 a Pair (MSRP $599), but I can totally understand where you are coming from and hope it sounds great.
Cheers,
J


----------



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for your answers everyone...I purchased the Onkyo HT-S7409 HTIB from Newegg...Now they send me email with these speakers for sale MartinLogan MLT-2 5.1CH Premium Home Theater Speaker System Black System...$999.99 MSRP...Regularly $599.99 on sale for $299.99...What do you think about these...I wish I got this offer b4 I got the htib I would of just bought the receiver alone...I should have just bought a memory card of something cheap,I wonder if I would have got the email deals then...Oh well


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Newegg has had that sale on the MLT-2 off and on for Months so I would not feel duped. As just the 609 retails for $599, you got an excellent deal. The cheapest I have seen the 609 is $299 for a Refurbished Model at Accessories4less so for $479 you got a tremendous value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I second JJ's opinion friend. Sounds as though you will have a great system at a very good price.:sn:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

rcole58 said:


> Hey guys...As I said before money is an issue right now...I`m thinking of purchasing the Onkyo HT-S7409 for $469 from Newegg...I know it`s an HTIB but it has the TX-NR609 for a receiver...I think it sounds like a deal just to get me going...I will then buy speakers over time when the cash becomes available...What are your thoughts...Thanks


I am pretty sure I listened to this at Fry's today out in the wide open spaces and it was pretty good.
I doubt that you could do better on a 5.1 channel system that includes the AVR for $469.
Enjoy.


----------

